# Image manipulation software



## dalpets (May 5, 2021)

Recomendation for 13.0 please. Lightweight preferred.
Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (May 5, 2021)

What exactly do you mean by image manipulation software? graphics/gimp? Or more like graphics/ImageMagick7?


----------



## dalpets (May 6, 2021)

SirDice said:


> What exactly do you mean by image manipulation software? graphics/gimp? Or more like graphics/ImageMagick7?


According to the summary of features by Freshports the two you mentioned seem to be excessive for my needs, which at the moment I only require for changing the size of imported desktop background images.


----------



## mer (May 6, 2021)

Depending on what desktop environment you are running, it may already have tools to scale an image for your desktop.  That's a rather common function.  
Gimp, while maybe more than you need, can easily scale images up and down.  Just make sure to export them in jpeg or png.  "save" or "save as" saves in normal Gimp format.  
I run WindowMaker, it's background tool is wmsetbg:  this has options for scaling, centering, tiling images; so take a look at whatever you are running, it may already be able to do what you want.


----------



## SirDice (May 6, 2021)

Imagemagick has a bunch of tools to use in scripts. That was basically what I was trying to ask, if you needed an application like GIMP or a collection of tools for use in scripts like ImageMagick.


----------



## dalpets (May 6, 2021)

SirDice said:


> Imagemagick has a bunch of tools to use in scripts. That was basically what I was trying to ask, if you needed an application like GIMP or a collection of tools for use in scripts like ImageMagick.


I have successfully installed Gimp as the software that, at the moment, suits my needs, .


----------



## shepper (May 6, 2021)

dalpets said:


> I only require for changing the size of imported desktop background images.


If you are going to use those images as a desktop background, look at graphics/feh.feh(1)



> DESCRIPTION
> feh is a light-weight, configurable and versatile image viewer.  It is
> aimed at command line users, but can also be started from graphical file
> managers.  Apart from viewing images, it can compile text and thumbnail
> listings, show (un)loadable files, set X11 backgrounds, and more.


----------



## jmos (May 6, 2021)

SirDice said:


> Imagemagick has a bunch of tools to use in scripts. That was basically what I was trying to ask, if you needed an application like GIMP or a collection of tools for use in scripts like ImageMagick.


Just for the record: ImageMagicks command `display` mustn't be used by script or command line - it's a well featured image editor with its own GUI.


----------

